
Setting up a development environment on a new Mac - gandore4
https://sourabhbajaj.com/mac-setup/
======
jitl
You might find my Mac setup shellscript interesting:
[https://github.com/justjake/Dotfiles/blob/new/mac-
setup.sh](https://github.com/justjake/Dotfiles/blob/new/mac-setup.sh)

It sets a bunch of preferences using `defaults write` that I find quite handy.

